# My first foster....



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Has found a home. All of the sudden he had 3 applications. I've had him about 3 weeks or so with no interest We went to an adoption event and I felt bad for him, because unless he butted in on people petting another dog no one paid attention to him. He is such a fun energetic dog with a gentle disposition. On Christmas all my family came over and my dad brought his dog. Batman(foster dog)!and Buddy(dads dog) were kissing each other through the crate. Toward the end of the night we let them out and they played and they played well together. So my dad decided to adopt him. Since my dad is older I told him that if he ever needed a break from Batmans energy, I would take him for the weekend to give him a break. I'm thrilled Batman is now part of the family. They have another dog ready for me, but I'm passing for a couple months, until I get my golden puppy better trained. He is now joining Lisa's Boot Camp...LOL


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My first foster dog Miss Foxy Roxy pants, she was an insane athlete, once she got ahold of her tug toy she would just not release it..im talking she would go to the bathroom while still hanging on until you said "let go", we took her on a 30k mountain biking session and when she got back to the car she was pumped up beyond belief and opted to play ball with the kids. She loved being shop vaccd..she loved swimming. We had 3 months with her and she was eventually adopted by a paramedic who lived on a farm and had horses. Roxy pants is living it up! i cried for a week straight when she left.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi llombardo,

Great news about Batman! I bet your Dad will be very happy with him... he really seemed like a great dog when I met him at the adoption event. Is your Dad going to re-name him or keep Batman? I hope you continue to post updates on the rescue's facebook page about how great Batman is doing!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

That's great news. I'm so happy for you, your Dad and Batman. Please keep us updated.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> View attachment 154874
> 
> My first foster dog Miss Foxy Roxy pants, she was an insane athlete


So was mine! Well, technically it was my second foster, but first non-very young puppy foster. 

This was many, many years ago. But, I will still never forget his first day in our home. His name was Timmy and he was a collie/gsd mix. The rescue had arranged for Timmy to meet my dog Lucky (my last dog who passed several years ago) at a neutral park location first. I knew Lucky would have no problems because he was just one of those dogs that got along with everyone and everything.

The next step was the home visit. I will never forget it. Timmy charged into our apartment (again, this was many years ago) and by the time we got to where he was, he was on top of the dining room table. John and I laughed and said, "well, this is going to be interesting!" 

We did foster Timmy. He turned out to be a great dog, but... wow, he was a handful at first. I credit my dog Lucky and my very patient cats (all of whom are no longer with us as this was a long time ago) for helping to turn Timmy into an adoptable dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> Hi llombardo,
> 
> Great news about Batman! I bet your Dad will be very happy with him... he really seemed like a great dog when I met him at the adoption event. Is your Dad going to re-name him or keep Batman? I hope you continue to post updates on the rescue's facebook page about how great Batman is doing!


I think he will be happy. He new name is Bandit...working on teaching that now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That's great llombardo. Batman will still be part of the family.Thanksforhelping this pup.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so happy for you, your dad,and Batman!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We are thrilled that he will be staying within the family. He is a sweet dog and he grew on everyone. He loves my son.


----------

